# Activated Charcoal?



## Tirzah

I recently saw some soap on etsy that had activated charcoal in it. The seller stated that the charcoal 'draws out toxins from the skin'.

~ Is there any validity to that? 
~Does anyone know if there are any benefits to adding the charcoal to the soap besides it making a 'manly' bar in color? 

It sure did look nice and very masculine and I bet it would nice with a Bergamot or Anise scent. Oh Anise with Poppy Seeds sounds good.


----------



## SilverFlame819

No clue about the soap, but that's what activated charcoal is used for in aquariums?


----------



## Tinker

For the amount of charcoal they would be using, I can't see where it would really do much toxin removing! I know they use to give you charcoal if you ate something bad (to remove the poisen), but to use a soap with a wee bit in it, I must say I would be sceptical. Sounds like a marketing ploy to me.


----------



## Tirzah

That's what I thought too Tinker. It did make a very pretty soap though  (in a masculine way)


----------



## Mistyf

I use it for coloring my soaps, as it doesn't turn the lather grey, if you don't over do it. It also adds a little bit of grit, or exfoliation. I think it kind of gives the same effect as using a clay.


----------



## Maia

It's no marketing ploy ! The stuff really works. I have made charcoal soap & scrub for both my daughters, and there was a marked improvement to their skin. As far as using a "wee bit", I really lay the charcoal to my products. It's great for bug bites, scrapes, rashes and skin problems. I did have to experiment with the amount several times, but after many tweaks, I got the ratio right. It actually is amazing stuff.


----------



## cmharris6002

I'm going to have to agree with Maia on this. I have people who swear by it!

My charcoal soap,


----------



## Maia

Beautiful soap !! I would love to see more  I could spend hours looking at soaps ! We jokingly refer to it around my house as "soap porn". ( Hope that does not offend anyone - it's all in good , clean fun ! )


----------



## cmharris6002

Maia said:


> Beautiful soap !! I would love to see more  I could spend hours looking at soaps ! We jokingly refer to it around my house as "soap porn". ( Hope that does not offend anyone - it's all in good , clean fun ! )


Me too!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Soap Porn is totally legal on this board!!

Question, since I haven't delved into charcoal. How long do you need to leave it on the skin for the toxins to be extracted?? I just can't imagine a soap on, rinse off to make much of a difference.


----------



## Tirzah

Maia and CMHarris,

Thanks for your input  That is good to know from someone who has tried it. I just wasn't sure because I have never actually tried it. BTW, the soap is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## cmharris6002

> Question, since I haven't delved into charcoal. How long do you need to leave it on the skin for the toxins to be extracted?? I just can't imagine a soap on, rinse off to make much of a difference.


I use it for color but charcoal absorbs and binds the toxins as it makes contact with the skin. People tell me they notice improvement with acne and one lady swears eases her discomfort with a lymphatic problem in her legs. I'm just glad when the customers are happy. I don't tout it as a cure for anything


----------



## Maia

My daughters do leave it on for a minute or two, when using it on their face. There has been a marked improvement of their skin since they have started using the activated charcoal. The results are what I go by, and I love to soap with charcoal ! I started out just using it as a colorant, in my men's "Tuxedo" soap, when I was first developing a product line for the guys ! I had so many women request this !


----------



## Puddin

Has anyone used activated charcoal on eczema skin? Is there an improvement?
Thanks 
Gloria


----------



## Tirzah

I was wondering that too Gloria


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes

I think I used an activated charcoal soap for skin lightening.... for melasma from my last two pregnancies.......


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

So is the activated charcoal that you can get for fish tanks the same stuff that you are using?


----------



## InHisName

that is beautiful soap! Is it CP? Love the colored soap flecks..... How much did you add?


----------



## Charleen

I've purchased the powdered activated charcoal from here and have been very pleased. A little goes a long way. I found that I couldn't grind the "fish tank" charcoal fine enough so I switched to this.

http://www.buyactivatedcharcoal.com/activated_charcoal_powder

Christy - very nice soap, thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## Tirzah

Charleen,

Your soaps are beautiful!


----------



## akane

I don't know about any tests done on the claims but activated charcoal soap is the only thing that will clean my face and along with some tea tree oil clear up my skin when I get acne. It really only takes maybe 30seconds of rubbing it in and then leaving it on a minute or so before rinsing once or twice a day to make a big improvement. I have a hormone imbalance so on meds or greasy skin and acne with sometimes horrible cysts on my jaw and upper legs. Mostly solved now and I haven't gone through a bar of that soap in forever but sometimes meds don't get filled or mistakes happen and I end up having to deal with it again. I don't think I could survive such incidents without my charcoal soap, tea tree oil salve for dotting on difficult places, and peppermint face mask (oddly made with not only bentonite but ground adzuki beans). The grit is only even more useful and I'd rather it wasn't ground completely fine. The company doesn't have the exact same bar anymore or I'd get those ingredients but they now have a powdered charcoal and licorice root decoction in the works taking it's place for oily skin and acne. I bet charcoal and mint already combined together would be awesome for those problems. I used to have a mint soap bar I used in the shower but only so much money and soap can be used at a time and the charcoal was more useful.


----------



## amygrimis

I love using activated charcoal! I buy it in capsule form and then just open the capsule. My skin is pretty good, but if I do break out at all, it clears up right away. My niece has eczema and they said it did show improvement using the soap.


----------



## cathleenc

Please, end the stalking and the suspense!!!

How much charcoal to add? can someone please share a proportion? Like 1 oz charcoal to 40 oz fats? 

Please?

thank you


----------



## cathleenc

okay, I found a recipe/rule of thumb that calls for 1 TB of activated charcoal to 1 lb of oils. Till any of you give me better advice I'm going to start with that proportion.


----------



## cmharris6002

That seems pretty high to me. I use 3-4T in 80oz of oils.


----------



## beaglady

I made a black soap using activated bamboo charcoal, and used 1 tsp PPO to get a nice black soap.


----------



## Osiris

Okay cmharris6002 and beaglady, you've both got some beautiful products, but neither show the charcoal soap on your sites. I'd like to get some from one or both of you. My daughter is always having skin problems. Probably hormonal, but I'd like to get her a bar or two to try. Certainly cant hurt. 

And I'm completely confident in the ability of charcoal to remove toxins. It's old medicine - real medicine. Feel free to contact me via email. I'd really like to get a couple of these bars. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Osiris

Just a note to let everyone know I purchased from both cmharris6002 and beaglady. Both offer BEAUTIFUL products. Both highly recommended.

Keep up the good work folks.


----------

